# Billing for Stress Test in a Hospital by PCP (Internal Medicine)



## nolagirl (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm doing research for a PCP (Internal Medicine). I'm not a biller, I'm an HCC ICD-9 coder, so any help would be greatly appreciated!

Scenario:

A PCP conducts a stress test at a hospital, which test he supervises, intereprets, and reports. No tracing was done. Hospital owns the equipment. 

What CPT code(s)/modifier(s) should the PCP bill? 93015-26? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

He would bill codes 93016 and 93018 then.

A -26 wouldn't be put on the 93015 as this is the "global" stress test code. 

93017 is the technical component of a stress test while
93016/93018 is reporting the professional components of a stress test 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## nolagirl (Feb 1, 2011)

*Billing for Stress Test in Hospital by PCP (Internal Medicine)*

Thanks so much, Jessica.  And I'm sure the PCP I researched this for thanks you, too!


----------

